# Netherlands and Germany?



## groyne (Sep 29, 2021)

Made a late decision and booked the ferry for 12th October (Mrs G is doing the Amsterdam Half marathon, postponed from last year) and bought the Kwells. Apart from the usual Passports, EHIC , insurance etc, what else is needed?
So far I've got;
NHS Covid pass
Book a test prior to departure
Dutch Health declaration form
Dutch Vaccination declaration form
Book a day 2 test for return
Replace GB sticker with UK sticker
If we stay in the Netherlands for 10 days it doesn't look like we will have to fill in any further forms to travel into Germany and back.
I think I've got enough Diesel to get us to North Sheilds and we're not taking any food or drink, we'll stock up at the first lidl we see.

Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## Tookey (Sep 29, 2021)

I remember something about 'cyclist aware' stickers for the large MH's but can't remember details as ours is only diddy


----------



## brian c (Sep 29, 2021)

Just Monday returned from 5 days Germany.   Went to a German testing station in a small town. Halle,,    Got my Free COVID test. And certificate In German and English. For the return trip.  Just turned up. They took a nose swab. Fifteen minutes later they said negative fill in form. I explained have you the English version. Form.  They looked and found one.    So uk pay before and after. Germany free.     When in Germany check for COVID testing station. On internet. There are loads…….brian


----------



## groyne (Sep 29, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I remember something about 'cyclist aware' stickers for the large MH's but can't remember details as ours is only diddy



We're under 6m (just) and 3.5t so should be ok.


----------



## SimonM (Sep 30, 2021)

It should be empty as well, the Pyrenees are heaving with Dutch cars and MHs.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Sep 30, 2021)

I like Halle.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 30, 2021)

Ivan did not bother with stickers on his T34.


----------



## groyne (Oct 13, 2021)

Got the sticker, got the test, got the ferry and have arrived in the Netherlands. 
After filling in the quarantine and vaccine declaration forms, and handing them in, the only one they where really interested in was the quarantine.
The ferry was quiet and there was only one other UK van aboard. Customs at both ends was a quick check and off you go.
Spent the afternoon in Haarlem, the only time masks are worn is on public transport. Nobody in shops asked us for our Vaccine passports. It's all very laid back.


----------



## groyne (Oct 14, 2021)

Just been into a cafe,  NHS covid pass accepted without any problems.


----------



## groyne (Oct 15, 2021)

The pass also works in cathedrals 




To beer.


----------



## groyne (Oct 17, 2021)

After several visits to different establishments, showing our passes and explaining why the QR code doesn't work, we get the same reply, "I believe you" .
Our money is just as good as anyone else's.


----------



## Paulby (Oct 18, 2021)

brian c said:


> Just Monday returned from 5 days Germany.   Went to a German testing station in a small town. Halle,,    Got my Free COVID test. And certificate In German and English. For the return trip.  Just turned up. They took a nose swab. Fifteen minutes later they said negative fill in form. I explained have you the English version. Form.  They looked and found one.    So uk pay before and after. Germany free.     When in Germany check for COVID testing station. On internet. There are loads…….brian


@brian c Was the UK vaccination app good in Germany or did you need the German one?


----------



## groyne (Oct 18, 2021)

Have just crossed into Germany, I'll let you know in a day or two.


----------



## Jack vdl (Oct 18, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I remember something about 'cyclist aware' stickers for the large MH's but can't remember details as ours is only diddy


 Never heard of a compulsory cyclists aware sticker and I am Dutch. Probably a scam to make you buy an expensive sicker.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 18, 2021)

Only been away 3 nights so far. 1 night Beguim 2 in Germany along Mossel. Only had to show vaccine status once so far. No one seems that interested in handful of places I’ve been.

Zero mask wearing in Ypres, anywhere, shops restaurant and bars. Other places more wearers.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 18, 2021)

Jack vdl said:


> Never heard of a compulsory cyclists aware sticker and I am Dutch. Probably a scam to make you buy an expensive sicker.


Is that the French stickers?


----------



## colinm (Oct 18, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I remember something about 'cyclist aware' stickers for the large MH's but can't remember details as ours is only diddy



That's for heavier vans in France.


----------



## groyne (Oct 18, 2021)

Just been to a German supermarket, everyone was wearing a mask.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 19, 2021)

They still do in Spain


----------



## groyne (Oct 19, 2021)

Hanover.
Masks worn in indoor public spaces,  ie, shops, train stations, and covid pass needed for cafes.


----------



## groyne (Oct 19, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> They still do in Spain


Don't think we'll get that far south.


----------



## brian c (Oct 20, 2021)

Never had too show my vaccine cert from when I left Calais to when I returned.    All German shops etc mask wearing.   Brian


----------



## Glass man (Oct 21, 2021)

Just entered Holland on the Harwich ferry. 
We only had our passport checked. 
Leaving Harwich was much more of a pain, we even had to fill in a Dutch quarantine form which surprised us as we do not need to quarantine, we have had two jobs.
The officials at Harwich were very helpful and gave us the forms. 
My advice it to allow PLENTY OF TIME at Harwich, arrive two hours early.


----------



## Derekoak (Oct 21, 2021)

If a uk citizen enters the netherlands from France after entering France by ferry the same day do they need a negative test?


----------



## groyne (Oct 22, 2021)

You'll have had to do a test to enter France from the UK, so it will still be valid. And don't forget the Belgium.
P.S there are no schengen border checks.


----------



## Derekoak (Oct 22, 2021)

groyne said:


> You'll have had to do a test to enter France from the UK, so it will still be valid. And don't forget the Belgium.
> P.S there are no schengen border checks.


Double  vaccinated people no longer need a test to get to France.
 We went about 3 months ago with a negative test, only to be told it was the first day that a lateral flow test was not needed. This is still the case, but now we are triple jabbed and flu too.
  I think if you only stay less than 12 hours in Netherlands, you might not need a test but I am confused About that. 
I am trying to arrange to see Stella vita the solar camper in Eindhoven.
 It is true with a test I could perhaps then go on to visit my son near Brussels.
  With no border  checks how do they police differences within Schengen?


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 22, 2021)

Derekoak said:


> Double  vaccinated people no longer need a test to get to France.
> We went about 3 months ago with a negative test, only to be told it was the first day that a lateral flow test was not needed. This is still the case, but now we are triple jabbed and flu too.
> I think if you only stay less than 12 hours in Netherlands, you might not need a test but I am confused About that.
> I am trying to arrange to see Stella vita the solar camper in Eindhoven.
> ...


I think they just regard Schengen as one big area.


----------



## Derekoak (Oct 22, 2021)

After further research You still may not (I am not sure) need a test if you have been in UK in the last 14 days but stay in the Netherlands  less than 12 hours, but at the moment if you have been in an orange or red Schengen country for more than 14 days you do not need a test in either Belgium or Netherlands to enter unless (perhaps) you stay more than 7 days.
  So I think our plan is on the way back from France: Luxembourg for fuel, Belgium to visit my son, Netherlands to see stella vita at eindhoven, if all that can be arranged and nothing has changed by then!


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 23, 2021)

Derekoak said:


> After further research You still may not (I am not sure) need a test if you have been in UK in the last 14 days but stay in the Netherlands  less than 12 hours, but at the moment if you have been in an orange or red Schengen country for more than 14 days you do not need a test in either Belgium or Netherlands to enter unless (perhaps) you stay more than 7 days.
> So I think our plan is on the way back from France: Luxembourg for fuel, Belgium to visit my son, Netherlands to see stella vita at eindhoven, if all that can be arranged and nothing has changed by then!


I would be surprised if there was anyone on the borders to check you.


----------



## groyne (Oct 27, 2021)

Got as far as Berlin,  stayed in Potsdam,  nobody really bothered about vaccination passports. 
Now in a brewery in Quedlinburg 



Beermeat for  tea.


----------



## groyne (Nov 2, 2021)

Now at the end of our little jaunt. 




 The uk passenger locator form was a bit ambiguous to fill in, but we've got through customs ok.
Only 45 cars/motorhomes on today's sailing, plenty of wagons, so it'll be quiet.


----------



## groyne (Nov 4, 2021)

The fly in the ointment.
Booked day 2 covid tests last week for our arrival home yesterday, they still haven't turned up today. Rang customer sevices this morning who where very apologetic (apparently they've had a lot of practice) and said they'ed sort it out ASAP and get back to me. 
I'm still waiting.
After a bit of reading, I'd advise against using G16 Covid Testing, as they seem to be repeat offenders.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 4, 2021)

I used Oscartech, mainly because they were the first firm on the list that actually charged the amount they stated on the gov list.  Others quote low price on list, then charge a lot more. 
Turned up in two days, test results the same.


----------

